
Html5 webrtc platform - thePPmensch
http://www.projectpeach.co.uk
======
thePPmensch
we're quite proud of what we have made but would like some honest feedback as
we try to roll out our html5 platform to capitalise in the business world
mainly ecommerce at present. We believe it is one of a kind and as a result
its difficult to sell but the tech is strong. Anyone in ecommerce that would
like a free trial talk to us on the link

